# Turtle in pond in front of my building



## Sunny (Aug 5, 2017)

Took this today. This little guy obligingly sat and posed for me until he heard the click of my camera, then he dived into the water and instantly disappeared!


----------



## Falcon (Aug 5, 2017)

Awwww!   Cute little guy.


----------

